# Generac Pressure washer



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a Generac pressure washer model 007970. It is a 5.5 Tecumseh gas engine. The pump works well but the unloader does not. If I manually move the unloader valve while it's running I can get it to pressure up and unload, both. It will not do it on it's own. I took it all apart, cleaned, lubed, and replace the seals. I got the unloader valve to move very freely. It still wont move on it's own. It will go in to unload and stay in unload even though I adjust the spring all the way off. With the spring tension all the way off I can push the valve in while it's running and the pressure will go up and it will stay there until I adjust the spring back down. 
When I look in side the manifold I find that the unloader valve has spring tension that will only move the valve to the unload position. I can not find what would move it to the pressure position. There is a port that is ported to the back of the unloader piston that in theory would push the piston to the pressure position, but it goes nowhere. Well I mean it goes to the water outlet witch seems to be block with what is listed as inlet check valve. 
I am confuzzled ( confused and puzzled). I think that everything in the pump and manifold is how it is supposed to be, but I don't know just how it works. I tried it without a nozzle and the valve wont go to pressure. I tried a smaller nozzle I made and it wouldn't go to pressure. I hope someone can shed some light on this for me. I will attach some links of what I think I have. Thanks for any help.

http://www.ppe-pressure-washer-parts.com/product/190592GS

http://www.ppe-pressure-washer-parts.com/files/1961581/uploaded/manifold kit3.pdf

http://www.ppe-pressure-washer-parts.com/files/1961581/uploaded/horizontal pump components11.pdf

http://www.ppe-pressure-washer-parts.com/product/16031-22MM


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If you have hard water in your area, that could be the culprit. Also, if water was left in it for a long time. Corrosion and hard water deposits are usually what makes for unloader problems. Sounds like there's a small port clogged that controls the unloader.

The unloader works on the basis of pressure vs. spring tension. Rather than give my usual lengthy reply, I'll refer you to AR's explanation...

http://www.arnorthamerica.com/roleofunloader.html


----------



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

*Pump*

Hi Paul thanks for getting back to me. I spent some more time trying to figure it out without any luck. I found a replacement pump with unloader complete for $84.00 so I ordered it. It was going to be more than that to change the unloader and a seal kit. I spent too much time on it already, I was hope I could figure it out. I will learn more on the next one. Thanks again.


----------

